# Muting



## Valanyr (26 Juni 2017)

Guten Tag,

habe ein Muting System das folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist:

Ein Sensor mit Empfänger Sender vor der Lichtschranke und einer dahinter, kein Kreuz, parallelt so in der art dann.

geht es da nach einer zeit die eingehalten werden muss beim auslösen der drei strahlen?

also wenn palette in der 1 steht muss sie in einer bestimmten zeit durch die 2 bzw drei fahren?

sonst könnte eine person durchgehen.

oder müssen mehrere belegt sein das muting erkennt da ist material drinnen und keine person?

Vielen Dank.

MfG
Valanyr


----------



## Typson (27 Juni 2017)

Hallo Valanyr.

Muting ist ein festgelegter Ablauf, wobei es nur 2 Möglichkeiten gibt:

> Man unterscheidet bei der Anordnung der Muting-Sensoren zwischen  sequenziellem und Kreuz-Muting. Bei sequenzieller Anordnung sind mehrere  Sensoren hintereinander geschalten, die nacheinander, in einer  bestimmten Reihenfolge, aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden müssen.
> 
> Die Anordnung der zwei Sensoren im Kreuz-Muting ist, wie der Name schon  sagt, überkreuzt. Sie müssen beide gleichzeitig aktiviert werden, um  den Mutingzyklus auszulösen.
> https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/lexicon/muting


​Deine Muting-Funktion passt also augenscheinlich zu keiner der beiden Muting-Möglichkeiten, da du 2 Senoren hast, die nicht gekreuzt sind.
Wenn der Werkstückträger auch über andere Sensoren erkannt werden kann (z.B. Induktiver Sensor bei einem Werkstückträger aus Metall) dann wäre das empfehlenswert um die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Person "gemutet" wird, zu reduzieren.

Generell gibt es für die Muting-Funktionen entsprechende Bausteine in Sicherheits-SPS oder fertige Auswerteeinheiten. Diese Bausteine musst du verwenden und die beantworten dir auch die Frage nach der Zeit von 1 zu 2 zu Lichtgitter zu 3 zu 4...

Und zu guter letzt ist die Mutinglampe mit sicherem Ausgang nicht zu vergessen und Quittiertaster und ggf. eine Freifahrfunktion.


----------



## Safety (28 Juni 2017)

Hallo,
die Norm DIN EN 62046 definiert vier Muting-Arten:
Zwei Strahlen:
T-Konfiguration (Kreuz)
L- Konfiguration
Vier Strahlen:
Parallel angeordnete Strahlen mit Zeitsteuerung
Parallel angeordnete Strahlen mit Sequenzsteuerung
Und es können weitere Konfigurationen geben, dies wird nicht ausgeschlossen.
Die von Dir beschriebene Variante ist nicht beschrieben, es gibt aber auch noch weitere Typ-C Normen die Varianten zulassen die andere bzw. weitere Signale benutzen. Auch gab es früher Geräte die heute nicht mehr zugelassen sind die einen Aufbau wie Du Ihn beschreibst hatten.
Also aus der Ferne kann man da wenig sagen, auch ist der mechanische Aufbau wichtig, da müssen Abstände werden usw.


----------



## Safety (28 Juni 2017)

Hallo, noch eine Anmerkung.
Ob eine Muting Leuchte eingesetzt werden muss ist laut der genannten Norm nicht mehr zwingend notwendig, da die Leuchte kritisch gesehen wird.
Und wenn man eine benötigt und die einen PLr erfüllen muss , dann braucht man keinen sicheren Ausgang sondern eine Überwachung und sichere Eingänge oder Eingang.


----------



## Typson (28 Juni 2017)

Safety schrieb:


> Ob eine Muting Leuchte eingesetzt werden muss ist laut der genannten Norm nicht mehr zwingend notwendig, da die Leuchte kritisch gesehen wird.
> Und wenn man eine benötigt und die einen PLr erfüllen muss , dann braucht man keinen sicheren Ausgang sondern eine Überwachung und sichere Eingänge oder Eingang.



Ja, da hast du recht. War mehr als Hinweis gemeint auch an sowas zu denken und zu beurteilen.
Mit "sicherere Ausgang" war ein Ausgang mit Drahtbruchüberwachung gemeint... hätte ich wohl mit dazu schreiben können. Bei diesen Ausgängen bekommt man ja den Überwachungseingang quasi gleich mitgeliefert...


----------

